# Dean owners??



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, I've got a Dean El Diente on the way and was wondering if anyone on here has this bike and what they think about it. Don't bother telling me about how Dean is a bunch of liars, I knew their reputation when I put my order in. Actually spoke to the owners about it and my concerns for service based on the comments I had heard owners say about them. They acknowledged that they have at times bit off more than they could chew and the lead times to the customers suffered because of it. I must say though all my dealings with them have been good, and they have been incredibly helpful and courteous in our discussions. Only downside is they are pitifully slow on returning emails, but I guess they get mounds of them to sort through. So anyway, just wondering if anyone has a Dean roadbike and what their experience has been? Maybe you could post some pictures to help hold me over while I'm waiting semi-patiently for mine. Can't seem to find many pictures or posts about Dean bikes around here. Thanks!


----------



## centoweed (Apr 28, 2004)

I've been riding my El Diente for five years, and have found it very comfortable and reliable. My model doesn't have the ovalized downtube or chainstays and I do notice some flex in the bottm bracket. I wish I ordered the 7/8" chainstays, but other than that it is a great frame. The finish is nice but not up to Moots standards, then again price itself indicates that fact. 

The lead time was as rumored.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*I've got a Dean Culebra*

which, sadly, is no longer made under their name. Ionic sells it under theirs even though it's my understanding that Dean still welds it.

Bad: Lead time. They need more production capacity. Powdercoat (won't apply to yours)--it's starting to chip after four years.

Good: Quality. Amazing welds, alignment, ride quality. I've been very happy with the frame--it's built to last.

All told, I think you'll be happy. Unlike other "budget" ti companies, Dean actually manufacturers their own products, rather than outsourcing to Russia or China. While the latter aren't bad, there's still something to be said for small builders who do their own work...even when they're slow and behind schedule.....


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still optimistic about the lead time issue. I've heard it rumored they had hired a new welder this season to try to help keep up with production and not get so behind as in the past. That's just rumored though. I placed my order April 26 so this coming tuesday will be 6 weeks. I called 2 weeks to just check what was up with it and James told me that I was getting very near the top of the list to be built. He said to call back near the end of the next week (yesterday) and they would probably be ready to get my credit card info and everything ready to go. I know not to believe all they say but so far they have been great with me, I told them I didn't care if it took a little longer, I just wanted to know what was going on and not be lied to. But alas I was at a uber-boring pharmacy school orientation all day yesterday and wasn't able to call. So I guess I'll call Monday after work and see if they really meant it. 

I'm glad both of you have had such good luck with your bikes. Mine will have the ovalized downtube and 7/8stays, so I'm hoping it won't be very flexy. Post some pics if you have 'em I'd love to see some. Thanks!


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Here ya go.*

These aren't particularly good. I took them a few months ago after I had the frame rebuilt with Campy, a new fork and new hoops.

Also, there's a 56cm Culebra on RBR's classifieds at present, in orange.

Remember, Dean's decals are thick vinyl stickers applied over the paint. They hold up well enough, but there's something to be said for decals applied under the clear. Likewise, I've had fairly good luck with my powerder coat. Again, that doesn't seem to apply to your ti frame. Still, I'm planning on having her repainted with wet paint later this year (and I'll have panels painted with a custom cursive "Dean" applied rather than their industrialized look).

Again, good luck and let's see her when she arrives,
Scott


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a hot looking bike you've got there. I've always ridden steel and it will always hold a special place in my heart, but I've lusted after Ti for too long, and the opportunity arose to get a new bike so...the rest is history. And I already had a good steel bike, a Specialized Allez Cro-Mo comp, kind of reminds me of your bike, blue with a panel paint job. The only think I wish were different would be if it were standard geometry like yours. Skinny steel tubes don't look as good compact to me. 

Also a quick question, what bar/stem combo is that you've got? The bar appears to be an Alpha Q part, but I don't recognize the stem. 26.0mm clamp?


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*You've got a sharp eye*

44cm Alpha Q Carbon Pro bar (Wisecyclebuys.com) and a Pedalsoft Reign stem (bought directly through them). If not for the deal the latter offered, I'd have gone with a Syntace F119 or a Ritchey WCS OS--31.8.


----------



## BeerBike (Mar 9, 2004)

I ordered my Vador back in January and they shipped it on the day they said. I was nice calling John to answer any question or concerns that I had. I have had it about 3 months. I rode my 4th century on it this past Sunday. It easily the most comfortable bike that I have ever riden. I would reccomend Dean to anybody, although I like that I never see any others around.
Here is a few pics of my bike.


----------

